# Movie: Tron Legacy 3D



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I just saw this movie last night at Dubai Mall and loved it so much, I am considering seeing it again. I know Ipshi usually has movie get togethers, so I was going to ask if people are interested in meeting up to see this... any takers? I havent decided on a time / date yet, but once enough people reply we can figure that out. Im open to any day during the week, anytime after 2 pm...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is best to pick a date and time and just stick with it. A saturday afternoon seems a great time to have a movie meetup and then organize a dinner after to discuss the film and socialize. My .02


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is best to pick a date and time and just stick with it. A saturday afternoon seems a great time to have a movie meetup and then organize a dinner after to discuss the film and socialize. My .02


so wise jynx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But not next Satuday!  Most everyone will still be celebrating the new year... whilst some of us will be working


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

aah if i was in Dubai i could have joined in too anytime of the day


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was supposed to go to the premiere of this but my mate had to take his wife instead. It wasn't even his/her ticket, I won it!


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

I've seen it yesretday , awesomr movie , I am in if you're gonna go and see it again


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Make a date!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'd like to see it too. i'm on holiday, so except dec 31 after 6 pm till jan 1, 2 pm, i can make it anytime. the ibn battuta has an excellent 3D imax theatre. pm me please if there's a group going.


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> I just saw this movie last night at Dubai Mall and loved it so much, I am considering seeing it again. I know Ipshi usually has movie get togethers, so I was going to ask if people are interested in meeting up to see this... any takers? I havent decided on a time / date yet, but once enough people reply we can figure that out. Im open to any day during the week, anytime after 2 pm...


Sorry not to share your enthusiasm; but I saw it last Thursday, I was kind of deceived it is a decent movie with a outstanding visual effects , and Olivia wilde is simply too hot; but the story is just very simple and linear. I was expecting that feeling, you know; when you first saw matrix; unfortunately I did not got it. But for men please watching Olivia wilde is worth your 50 dirham.


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

I really want to see that movie.I'm a huge fan of Tron movie from the 80's. Spent many quarters in the old video game too!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

id love this! sounds like fun... but im workin till 7 on weekdays... can we still swing it?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Well the only days this week I can think of are Wednesday or Thursday... since the whole weekend will be used up on NY celebration. I can do any day after that. How does Wednesday night sound?

Or we can wait until after new years and hook up on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Wednesday or Thursday is fine by me. 

Do you have taxi's in Dubai?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

lets keep it for the new year then... need to keep my batteries charged up for NY... feel dangerously close to a flu attack myself...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Alright so to recap, if everyone is ok with it, we are getting together mid-week next week, right after new years, probably on Wednesday or Thursday to watch it as a group and have some coffee or whatever. 

More info after the new year


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i'm in! Later Gator!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

TRON!!!! When? Where? How? Why? Who? What?

What's the news peeps?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Agreed, the new year is here, lets set this up. What does everyone think about Wednesday? There are two options (not sure if mall of the emirates is playing the movie) 

1. Dubai Mall
2. Ibn Battuta Mall 

Whichever mall people prefer is where we will meet. Other movie nights have been done at Dubai Mall but its really far away for some of us (im in Gardens) so I figure giving the people on this side of the city a chance to meet up and make the people from downtown drive a bit isnt a bad thing, but again its up to you guys.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i dont drive and im poor... please pretty please consider dubai mall again?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dubai Mall, Ibn Fatfoota is too far for me, basically from one end of Dubai to the next that is! 1 hour drive to and from for Tron??? Where's Scotty when ya need him!


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Count me in if the plan materializes. Weekday plan, preferably after 7pm at Ibn Batutta. Dubai Mall seems a bit far, but if it works for all, then I don’t mind.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Any final verdict on this? We will probably be in for this ... if there's a vote - we'll vote for Ibn


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright then we should make it on wednesday I still suggest Dubai mall because then everyone meets halfway and you guys from the marina side can always share rides while ipshi will be going by taxi alone


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

How do you guys feel about Mall of the Emirates as a halfway point? Either way, plan is set for tomorrow (Wednesday), just gotta decide which viewing, the 630 or the 915pm. If we do the latter, I wouldnt mind meeting a tad bit earlier and grabbing a bite to eat if you guys would like. 

Ultramind, Cami, David Harmon & Carl ZA, you still in?

EDIT: Ok, just checked Mall of the Emirates, they do have it in 3D but its playing at 630pm and 915pm. Dubai Mall is playing in 3D at 645pm and 920pm (pretty much same times) . Ipshi and Moe, why dont you guys ride together and meet us at Emirates and split the costs of gas? since theres like 5 of us on this side of the tracks.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> How do you guys feel about Mall of the Emirates as a halfway point? Either way, plan is set for tomorrow (Wednesday), just gotta decide which viewing, the 630 or the 915pm. If we do the latter, I wouldnt mind meeting a tad bit earlier and grabbing a bite to eat if you guys would like.
> 
> Ultramind, Cami, David Harmon & Carl ZA, you still in?
> 
> EDIT: Ok, just checked Mall of the Emirates, they do have it in 3D but its playing at 630pm and 915pm. Dubai Mall is playing in 3D at 645pm and 920pm (pretty much same times) . Ipshi and Moe, why dont you guys ride together and meet us at Emirates and split the costs of gas? since theres like 5 of us on this side of the tracks.


i've already seen it, you guys go ahead and meet up.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ipshi said she can only make the ones after 7, I don't mind either time. I think you can ask ultramind yourself, you guys know each other


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok so i said i wudnt come but i really wanna see the movie... is anyone ready to share a cab or gimme a lift (i'll pay for your ticket) so that it works out?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, I think we pretty much know who is going and such, so lets take the thread onto texting and / or Facebook.  

Ill create a new thread with the details in case anyone else interested might want to PM me and hopefully a mod can close this thread.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Ola! Won't make it people - Arsenal is playing manchester citeh (and it spelled like that) tomorrow night. Can't miss that one. Have fun though!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

@ipshi, where do you work? can't you take the metro to MOE? I could drop you off on the way back


----------



## Barry2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Great movie and the soundtrack is not bad either!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The movie had a paper thin plot with so many holes they barely needed a story at all! The effects were awesome, so were the action scenes and soundtrack. I would only watch it on DVD and skip the boring scenes.


----------

